# 81 310gx parts



## DPM (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm new here, but my daughter just got herself a 81 310gx that needs some work. Is there some place to find body parts. We are looking for a hood. Most everthing else is in ok shape concidering the car is 30 years old. I will post pict. as soon as the weather clears enough to take some good ones. This is her first car and it will be our summer project. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

car-part dot com or copartfinder dot com

I doubt you'll have any luck finding new parts.


----------

